
Ask HN: Why can I not delete News.app from Mac OS X Mojave? - samjna
This is very Microsoft Windows or Google Android behavior from Apple, making it impossible to delete or uninstall the News.app from a fresh Mac OS X Mojave installation. Extremely user hostile.
======
throw03172019
I want to delete iTunes as well. The Mojave will open iTunes when I hit the
play button on my keyboard after Spotify is idle 10+ minutes. Drives me
crazy!!

------
myguysi
This is how it’s been on iOS for years but I was pleased to find out yesterday
that I can now remove those “built-in” apps from my home screen. Not sure
whether or not they’re actually deleted or just hidden though.

Perhaps you’ll be able to remove them eventually...

~~~
Veen
When Apple first allowed users to "delete" Apple apps in iOS 10, they weren't
deleted but hidden. My understanding is that in iOS 11 they are really
deleted.

------
makecheck
It’s a guess but it’s probably integrated into multiple apps (e.g. Stocks
probably also uses it) so they may have decided it is easier to avoid problems
by keeping all installed.

------
wodenokoto
Yoh also can’t delete finder or chess.

It’s been that way for a at least a decade.

------
bashy
Tried `sudo rm -rf News.app`?

